# i need a hand



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

is anyone in sutton surrey or near that they could come visit me and let me test 1 of your ignition coils , just to see if it is that thats playing up on mine 
ill prob need you for about an hour and all you got to bring is your 34 gtr
ill pay for your petrol./.......:thumbsup:cheers:clap:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Where in Surrey?

Will a 33 with 34 engine do?

When?

I might be able to help.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

hello mate sutton in surrey ?by croydon epsom banstead? and yeah 3 33 with a 34 engine should be fine ,  when are you free?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bigchris350 said:


> hello mate sutton in surrey ?by croydon epsom banstead? and yeah 3 33 with a 34 engine should be fine ,  when are you free?


Chris

you need to find someone with a 34 as i imagine that 33 isnt running 34 electronics.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

DAM!! ok cheers dude :thumbsup


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

correct & unlucky as i said to you between differing threads.

Either use coil packs with ignition amplifier to resolve the issue or take some time to unplug each one from a 34 and do the same on yours


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

why did you not include Wallington and Roundshaw in your locations???


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing wrong with roundshaw (cough cough):chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I remember the tales....never drive under the footbridge as they once threw a fridge onto a passing car...lovely place...didn't they flatten it??


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I havent heard that one, but i wouldnt put it past them! I live a couple of miles away and I know a few people that wont park their cars in or around there as they are worried it will turn into some sort of car skeleton on bricks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

davew said:


> you need to find someone with a 34 as i imagine that 33 isnt running 34 electronics.


Ah well.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi chap

I just ordered a set of splitfires for mine - I don't mind posting mine down for you to borrow to test your car on. Though one of them *might* be faulty...!
Will be end of next week earliest though.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

hi guys qiick update had ben from eurospec down last night and hes changed the afm and guess what ,,,,, its fine lololo
cheers for the offers of help guys very much appriciated  thankyou

thread closed


----------

